# Audi TT mk1 weird dash light symbol help



## jaylh (Mar 17, 2014)

Sorry if I sound like a total dumb ass that's because well I am with these lol. Haven't had it for long came from a foxbody mustang so it's all different. Anyway here is the problem my car started throwing the p1136 code and we found like 3 hoses that needed to be replaced cleared the code two days ago and it's stayed gone. However I keep getting this symbol in the middle of the dash cluster and I can't find anywhere what it was I thought it was related to the CEL since it came on when the code got thrown. Can anyone tell me what it is? Usually only comes up when I'm slowing down to stop and beeps at me. Sorry about pic quality phone sucks.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Have you topped off your washer fluid yet? Kinda tough to tell with the LCD, but that is what it looks like to me  You may find this image helpful I snagged from the UK TT forum.


----------



## jaylh (Mar 17, 2014)

Nope it's none of them and it's not the washer one either. It's not in my book.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

jaylh said:


> Nope it's none of them and it's not the washer one either. It's not in my book.


Damn... really? Sure looks like wiper fluid light to me. If you checked and it looks good.. maybe its the sensor that is bad? According to owners manual I only see 8 Yellow lights (priority 2) that could display there and wiper light is the only one close to your picture.

1. Brake light defective
2. Headlight and/or taillight defective
3. Brake pads word
4. Wiper fluid low (image will have animation)
5. Fuel level too low
6. Voltage is too low / high
7. Speed warning MPH (user defined)
8. Speed warning KPH (user defined)

Best of luck tracking it down


----------



## jaylh (Mar 17, 2014)

yeah actually to be sure i ran my wiper fluid low to see if the symbol would come up anddd it does


----------



## jaylh (Mar 17, 2014)

bump. really could use some insight


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

jaylh said:


> bump. really could use some insight


If it is happening related to a certain speed then it is most likely the self set Speed Warning. It can easily get set when messing with the cluster buttons.

Hold down the left button on the cluster to clear it. You should see the symbol come up with a line through it to acknowledge that you cleared it properly.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

When was the last time you got gas? I would check your oil level as well as your coolant level, too. When I first got my car, I had a bad LCD display and both my temperature and fuel level gauges were bad, so I drove on fumes for a few days with an unknown warning light in the LCD until I rant out of gas...


----------



## jaylh (Mar 17, 2014)

not a speed sensor i tried that usually only comes on when im slowing down and stopping....my fuel gauge is ****ed up so maybe temp (though it seems to show cool and once it warms up just fine)? though i dont think thats the case ill try it ill check coolant and all that why i havent before is beyond me...my dash light for washer fluid looks fine so i didnt think it was a bad lcd display.. anyway i feel like i might be getting some ****ty gas mileage so think it might have something to do with it


----------



## jaylh (Mar 17, 2014)

oh one more thing it chimes when it first pops up when slowing down if that helps at all


----------



## Tiero (Feb 13, 2007)

Sounds like the self set speed warning. Can you describe what it looks like? I can't see your pictures at work. Emissions warnings won't show up in your cluster.


----------



## jaylh (Mar 17, 2014)

tried the speed warning its like ^^ ontop of another ^^ with a horizontal line | on top of that and a little rectangle ontop of that


----------



## Tiero (Feb 13, 2007)

jaylh said:


> tried the speed warning its like ^^ ontop of another ^^ with a horizontal line | on top of that and a little rectangle ontop of that


Oh, I can see it now that's pretty bizarre maybe there's something wrong with your cluster. It looks like you have dead pixels. Did you ever get it rebuilt replaced?


----------



## jaylh (Mar 17, 2014)

So did some fooling around when you hit the left button on the cluster it shares the same screen as coolant temp one coolant is on the bottom in red this one is above in a yellow section. also heres a better pic of it my cluster isn't as bad as my phone cam makes it appear lol. Also would like to add all other symbols show as normal.


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

Is your car driving on bacon? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jaylh (Mar 17, 2014)

i think so...actually if somone could use their left dash button to scroll thru the symbols and take a pic of their screen that shows the red temp sign thatd be greaat


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

Thats the bulb failure indicator; you are missing enough pixels to make the circle around the X not recognizable. Test all your lights, but I'm sure you'll find a bad one. I'd bet that you unplugged one of your headlights while fixing your boost leak.

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## jaylh (Mar 17, 2014)

that makes a lot ofsense thanks. any clue as to why itdoesn't come on some times though? it was def a turn signal. lolol I feel stupid


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Teeguzi nailed it! Thanks for posting a larger picture.


----------



## Tiero (Feb 13, 2007)

jaylh said:


> that makes a lot ofsense thanks. any clue as to why itdoesn't come on some times though? it was def a turn signal. lolol I feel stupid


The filament is likely dangling so most of the time it has contact and occasionally it bounces and loses contact likely on bumpy roads or turns.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

fuse symbol I think


----------

